# DD-WRT default password....



## Mmansueto

should be:
root
password


----------



## error10

l: root
p: admin


----------



## Turnoz

Username: root
Password: admin

I think capitals matter. If you cancel the login it will tell you that information









If it doesn't work. You need to do the 30/30/30 reset.

hold the reset button all the time you are doing this. (1 minute 30 seconds)
1. hold for 30 seconds.
2. unplug the router. wait 30 seconds. keep holding the button.
3. re-plug the router. wait another 30 seconds. you can now let go of the button.

4. I usually power cycle after. unplug + replug. Not 100% sure if its needed though.


----------



## Puscifer

Cool, thanks guys. +rep to you all.


----------



## tongjet

I've got the same problem and after a half of day, I've found out the reason of errors.
This error happened with firefox browser.
Please using edge, ie, chrome. You can access with root / admin or root / password


----------

